# Line-in source upmix



## apoklyps3 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm trying to get the sound i output from my Samsung 40F6400 TV thru headphones jack into the line-in of my computer to upmix to 5.1 ( fake sorround , of course) but all i get is 2.1. i know the sour se is stereo but eighter way it should work right?
I'm on Windows 8.1 x64 and my sound card is realtek ALC892. Enabled speaker fill & also Room sound effects. I get 5.1 on youtube but when i switch my TV on I only get 2.1 sounds, the rear speakers have no sound at all only some static noise.
Any ideas?


----------



## apoklyps3 (Dec 28, 2013)

it seems to be the problem with realtek windows 8.1 driver. in 5.1 mode there are no rear speakers , but side speakers instead. while "Room" sound effect adds virtual 5.1 to youtube, it doesn't add it to the line-in input also. 
An easy workaround seem to be turning on 7.1 sound from the realtek panel and disabling side speakers, but i don't know how this will affect the sound quality ...


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 28, 2013)

You can't up mix audio from the line-in output to 5.1.

I would recommend getting a home theatre system, then hooking the TV and PC directly to that via HDMI or SPDIF. Then using the Prologic or DTS: Neo upmix feature.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2013)

Unless your PC has Pro logic Dolby it wont work. Like Dent said. Sound nowadays is meant to happen before the TV not after.


----------



## apoklyps3 (Dec 28, 2013)

like I said...i want fake 5.1 ...just sound coming from all speakers, not real 5.1 effects. yes it is possible, don't be silly. speaker fill should take care of it but realtek messed up the driver and in 5.1 mode, the rear speakers don't exist, just side speakers. and they don't get filled when listening to line in.
as i said i switched to 7.1 , where rear are available.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2013)

Its not realtek. Prologic is "fake" Its the codex that send it to all speakers. The other option is like my Logitech 5.1 has a matrix button that will send it to all.

Or something like this http://www.solid-state-logic.com/music/xlogic mx4/mixer.asp


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 28, 2013)

apoklyps3 said:


> like I said...i want fake 5.1 ...just sound coming from all speakers, not real 5.1 effects. yes it is possible, don't be silly. speaker fill should take care of it but realtek messed up the driver and in 5.1 mode, the rear speakers don't exist, just side speakers. and they don't get filled when listening to line in.
> as i said i switched to 7.1 , where rear are available.



The method suggested is fake.  Prologic and DTS Neo is  used to upmix stereo to 5.1 or 7.1 where real Dolby Digital and DTS isn't present.

Your issue isn't a driver issue. You're trying to make it do something that isn't possible.


----------



## apoklyps3 (Dec 28, 2013)

problem solved. driver problem.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 28, 2013)

For some reason my intuition tells me this problem was never solved.


----------

